# Other humans



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey guys. 

Im just curious as to what other people look like to you while your dp'd...

Personally, I find people look meaningless. The best way I can describe it is they look like just a "body" rather than a person, as if they have no personality, no character or past, no "mind"...as weird as that sounds.

This is probably the most the most disturbing thing to me about being dpd.

Does anybody else experience this? 
Or am I just weird?

Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I experience this. It's my worst dp/dr sensation too.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2004)

I am so analytical and obsessive about these things as well. It's not what people look like that bothers me, it's how they act. I feel the complete inability to communicate with them because most human beings are so ignorant and android like. I know that is pessimistic and I am completely paranoid. But does anyone feel like they have lost the ability to communicate with other people? It just feels so fake and forced and I can never feel good about it. With certain people it is not a problem, but with 95% of the population it seems darn near impossible.. Whats everyone elses experience with this?


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2004)

Reticent, I think you described it well..I just want to know if this is normal for those suffering from anxiety and DP. It makes me personally feel like a paranoid, intoverted, loathsome prick.[/quote]


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2004)

I experience this more with myself. When I look in the mirror it seems like it's not really me and my mind is detached from my body. I think it's normal with dp/dr


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi Cloverstone,

I just wonder what causes us to have this kind of mindset and to feel these kind of emotions. Im sick of everyone saying "its all anxiety!" Well, I know that, but anxiety isn't the primary reason. Could it be that some of us feel like we are superior to others? Im sure to find the answer you would have to dig deep and talk to a freudian psychotherapist about all of your childhood issues, your insecurties, blah blah. Maybe Janine could give a good answer, she never fails when it comes to that lol.

Neal


----------



## kenc127 (Aug 10, 2004)

People look pretty wierd when I'm DPd :\


----------



## AshtrayGirl (Sep 10, 2007)

yeah,they're just some pieces of meat moving and talking all theyr life through :shock:


----------



## fff (Aug 23, 2007)

x


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Yea I've been quite bad today, people look like objects sometimes, like wax figures, and when they move it look weird, or if they're sitting still I don't notice them. manikins look weird as well lol.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2007)

Whatever you feel about a person or people is what you get from the personality. If you can't understand their personality and differences in their personalities all people will seem meaningless and without souls to you. It's something you pick up. Each person has a certain vibe or energy that comes from them and the energy hits your brain and there lies a connection between you and the person whether it be negative or positive. We have a level we live in, it's called earth whatever city you are in country house etc. You live in it and you go through everyday life making connections, people you aren't connected with are strangers, these are the question marks that go around and until you get to know them they aren't connected. You can make false connections just by what they look like because your mind can imagine what they are like.


----------



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

Pure Narcotic said:


> I am so analytical and obsessive about these things as well. It's not what people look like that bothers me, it's how they act. I feel the complete inability to communicate with them because most human beings are so ignorant and android like. I know that is pessimistic and I am completely paranoid. But does anyone feel like they have lost the ability to communicate with other people? It just feels so fake and forced and I can never feel good about it. With certain people it is not a problem, but with 95% of the population it seems darn near impossible.. Whats everyone elses experience with this?


I hear that. I feel like what i am saying to another person cant possibly be relevant or normal, like im completely off base.


----------



## klt123 (Jun 15, 2005)

and its 4 am and im so anxious and stressed i can't sleep. so sick of dealing with this.


----------



## Capt-Hook (Aug 22, 2007)

lollll My anxiety is through the roof, right now. I feel like I could die at any second, haha! Oh, well... Funny thing is... I'm not actually scared, I just have a feeling so overwhelming that I'm going to die it's unreal. :?

On topic; sometimes I can't even see myself as real like, I look at my hands and it looks alien and I mean really alien like I'd never seen anything like that on this world. Fleshy four limbed monster terror!!! : :shock: :shock: :shock: LOL Seriously.


----------



## kioreija (Sep 16, 2006)

Pure Narcotic said:


> I am so analytical and obsessive about these things as well. It's not what people look like that bothers me, it's how they act. I feel the complete inability to communicate with them because most human beings are so ignorant and android like. I know that is pessimistic and I am completely paranoid. But does anyone feel like they have lost the ability to communicate with other people? It just feels so fake and forced and I can never feel good about it. With certain people it is not a problem, but with 95% of the population it seems darn near impossible.. Whats everyone elses experience with this?


I relate to this. I don't feel like I connect with people at all. Especially when communicating. It's like there's a barrier or some such between us. 
Gah, just thinking about it. x.x


----------



## Capt-Hook (Aug 22, 2007)

I find myself losing my patience very quickly with people even when I don't have a good reason and they haven't done anything wrong.


----------



## kioreija (Sep 16, 2006)

Capt-Hook said:


> I find myself losing my patience very quickly with people even when I don't have a good reason and they haven't done anything wrong.


Same here. Also what I really hate is that, though I 'appear' fine and generally 'happy'. I can be completely different inside; awful dp/dr and NO ONE CAN SEE.


----------



## Capt-Hook (Aug 22, 2007)

Sometimes I can carry on a conversation with people and not even be... Thinking or listening about what they are saying. Then when the conversation is done I can't remember anything we just talked about. I don't understand how my body can react when my mind is over there thinking about something else. :lol:


----------



## kioreija (Sep 16, 2006)

Capt-Hook:

I totally relate. Sorry, I'm so bad at explaining things, especially dp/dr. x.x


----------



## Anla (May 1, 2007)

What bothers me most is the lack of love I feel now. I know I love, I do things that show love to others. I still express love with hugs and kisses when appropriate.

I have a son that I desperately wanted, and that I used to feel deep love for. Ditto some family members.

But now I feel like a robot. Going through the motions.

Anla


----------

